# USB Audio - Steinberg UR44



## azdatasci (Dec 26, 2016)

I have a Steinberg UR44:

https://www.steinberg.net/en/products/audio_interfaces/ur_series/models/ur44.html

I originally purchased this as I wanted better audio that what I was getting from standard computer speakers. I do not really use this for editing or mixing. Occasionally I'll plug a guitar into it to tinker with, but mostly I just use it for driving a good set of Yamaha monitors and my headphones. 

I currently use OSX, but I am disappointed with Apples recent direction and am wanting to fully switch over to FreeBSD. I have used FreeBSD and Linux for the past 15 years, just never as a full time desktop replacement. I have all of windows manager and software selected that I need, the only missing piece is if FreeBSD has any drivers for the Steinberg UR44 device. 

I have checked their website, no mention of anything. Some have mentioned success on Linux, but I be there is some driver package somewhere on ports or something that would make this device work, I'm just unaware of it. I figured I'd throw this out to all you experts and see if any of you know of any way to make this work. Thanks in advance!


----------



## protocelt (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi.

While I'm not familiar with that interface, from skimming quickly through the link you provided, it looks to be USB class compliant I think so _should_ work for audio output at least with the FreeBSD snd_uaudio(4) driver. The advanced mixer/DSP functions will not work though you did state that wasn't necessary. Is the device at least recognized under FreeBSD? A look through `dmesg` output should answer that.


----------



## lme@ (Dec 30, 2016)

Yesterday I stumbled upon a Behringer XENYX 302USB which should be similar to the Steinberg (but much more simple and cheaper) and I'd also guess that it was supported by the snd_uaudio() kernel module.


----------

